# Grand Forks Bird Taxidermist



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I shot a collared Ross goose this past weekend. The bird was almost flawless. Only one pellet in the neck. Does anyone know of a good bird taxidermist in the Grand Forks area besides Rick Acker?

Nothing against Rick he does good work and has mounted birds for me in the past I just want to try.someone different and get a different artist. Even if you have a several Monet's or Picasso's on the wall it's still nice to add a Rembrandt.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm sure you found somebody by now...But Jim Benson in GF/EGF is top notch! If you want to go outside the area, plenty of great guys out there. Shane Smith, Eugene Streeksta, Corey Caruthers...Just to name a few! Good luck!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Also, Tyler from Top Notch in Brookings S.D. who's on here, will do an awesome job for you as well.


----------

